# Natural IUI



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Im on day 3 of my cycle and have been told to test for ovulation from day 10. As i hve to go in to clinic as soon as i ovulate im wondering when the best time to test is?


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there,

Not sure which OPK you are using - CB digital or equivalent? I use CBFM which can alert you a couple of days before lh surge and also cheap internet sticks a few times a day to check for lh surge. Most women surge in the afternoon I believe, so I think you should cover your bases by testing once with FMU, once around 2pm and once around 6pm on the days you think you are getting really close to your surge. Try not to drink too much water a couple of hours before the test.

How long is your cycle typically? I start testing from day 8 but then I ovulate slightly early. All the best.


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree with pyra, test a bit earlier with cheap sticks.

I use cheap sticks from day 8 onwards, usually you can start seeing a faint line appearing as ovulation gets nearer.  At this point I also start using the digital ones from Clearblue.  I do this because my ovulation surge appears anywhere from day 11-16 and the Clearblue ones get expensive.  I find that I sometimes get a smiley face from Clearblue the day before the solid line on my cheapies, which in theory should give me more time to plan going to the clinic.  That didn't happen this month though, I got the positive from both on the same day.

My doctor told me to only test once a day with first morning urine, but I've been using the tests for ages and know I'd miss my surge if I did this.  So i tested in the morning as he requested but also late morning and mid afternoon.  Pyra's suggestion of early and late afternoon is good too.  This month, I only got the positive result in the afternoon, all of my morning ones were clear, even up to the point when I went to the clinic and they scanned me showing that my follicle was empty and the egg was out.

Also, I recommend keeping a log of when you tested and what the result was and comparing it month on month.  If you use the cheapies, stick them in the log.  If IUI isn't successful at first go you'll have a comparison point for the next few tries.


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks ladies. I thought i was a 28 day but it looks like. Im a 33 day cycle. Dr told me as soon as i ovulate i can go in clinic inless its a saturday and then treatment is abandoned due to them not being open. I practiced last month using cheapys but i couldnt tell with them. I now have CB digital ones. Im thinking i should of done assisted iui as then at least ovulation is triggered. 

My partner bless her heart is being so supportive and im worried im gonna miss it again and then its too late. If i miss this one we arnt trying another one until after our holiday in september. So pressure is on lol


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I was worried about missing mine too, even though I've used the opks for months now to learn my cycle. It's crap that the clinic is closed at the weekend. Mine isn't, but it is a plane ride away! 

I hope it comes on a weekday for you.


----------

